# Batch of electric yellow fry white with black bar.



## repeter (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey guys I got some electric yellow fry that are rather dull and rather white. They are about 3 cm but have black barring. How long till they colour up? I or these from a local breeder.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Could you post some pictures?


----------



## Fishingback (Feb 9, 2012)

There is a variant of Labidochromis Caeruleus that is white instead of yellow. Pics!


----------



## repeter (Dec 11, 2011)

Sorry about the lag was too busy to upload some pics. Not the best but hope you can help with these pics.


















All suggestions or ideas/ thoughts please comment


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Compared to the white breeding basket, they look yellow to me.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Me too. You can even see their dorsal stripe.


----------



## heaya (Oct 18, 2011)

yours look pretty good! especially since their showing that much black on the dorsal at that small of a size. maybe if they appear dull it could just be that they're getting used to their new setting, i noticed a big color change in mine when they went from the smaller grow out tank to the 60 gallon.

I've seen yellow labs that are a real highlighter yellow look, and then some that are more of a sunflower yellow, or the yellow you see in the smileys .

I think the ones that are that real highlighter looking yellow look odd tbh, and sometimes it can be your own lighting that makes a difference on how they appear.


----------



## repeter (Dec 11, 2011)

I have one electric yellow that is about 4 cm and is bright yellow. That's why I'm abit concerned its more creamy looking than the yellow you guys can see. It's probably the lighting. I'm not too sure :S


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

Dude the best labs I ever saw came from the guy WHIIIIIITE and I was all WTH? They turned out blindingly yellow and I appologized. If anything it's a good sign- they aren't hybridized. If there were metriaclima in there they'd be brighter than a jellybean.


----------



## repeter (Dec 11, 2011)

aquariam said:


> Dude the best labs I ever saw came from the guy WHIIIIIITE and I was all WTH? They turned out blindingly yellow and I appologized. If anything it's a good sign- they aren't hybridized. If there were metriaclima in there they'd be brighter than a jellybean.


Are you for real dude???
How long did it take you to grow them out??


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Your fry look fine to me.


----------



## repeter (Dec 11, 2011)

Fogelhund said:


> Your fry look fine to me.


Yeah Fogel im just a bit concerned because they are a creamy colouration not an "electric yellow" colour.
Also my lighting is not a normal fish tank light. It is the normal fluorescent lights.


----------



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

well there is a lot of factors that can alter the color of the fish, to me they look stressed, probably from the change of environnement, lots of fish looks dull when they are transported and put in a new tank. I wouldnt worry too much :thumb:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

When they are really tiny, their bodies are almost transparent.


----------



## repeter (Dec 11, 2011)

But their 3cm... Guys do your electric yellows look pale and white/creamy? When i purchased them they were pale already


----------



## jeff12 (Oct 21, 2011)

I think their parents may be a hybrid of electric yellow lab and blue careleus.


----------



## repeter (Dec 11, 2011)

Not sure but anyone have a batch of fry that they grew to 3cm and still look creamy? I think they are just poor quality.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

repeter said:


> Not sure but anyone have a batch of fry that they grew to 3cm and still look creamy? I think they are just poor quality.


It is way to early to judge these little fish. 
Patience... 
:thumb:

They could become stunners! I've seen similar fry from great looking parents!


----------



## repeter (Dec 11, 2011)

Number6 said:


> repeter said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure but anyone have a batch of fry that they grew to 3cm and still look creamy? I think they are just poor quality.
> ...


I shall postpone my judgement  and let time do its thing  Late bloomers i guess? haha


----------



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

so how did it turned out?? did they colored up??


----------



## Ragincajun (Nov 29, 2011)

I've got some that are around 1.25 " one or two are pretty much white, the rest are yellow. Figure the male or female or both have a little something else in them. They all have the bar on the dorsal and some have black lower fins as well.


----------

